# Consuegra #17 Superiore Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been looking for some good value, everyday cigars for a while now and decided to gamble and buy a bundle on JRCigars. I have to say I am ple...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #17 Superiore Cigar Review - Pleasantly surprised


----------

